# Currently addicted to.....



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

24!!!

I had wanted to watch it, so rather than watch some later ones, i thought it would be worth starting at the beginning having never seen a single episode.

Now i can't stop!!   i want to watch them all day long, but have to wait for dh to get home as we have developed our addiction together! I am currently only 3 episodes from the end of series one, but am now looking for the next series on ebay!

What are you currently addicted to?!


----------



## Vick (May 4, 2005)

60 Minute Make-over!  (I can't believe that I have admitted this )


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

The Take

Its the last episode tonight!!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

And you still don't know what happens!!!  

I'm a celeb... get me out of here... USA...   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

My addiction isn't on tv..It's a game on ********  

I'm addicted to Bejeweled Blitz and can't stop playing it


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Me too!!!Bejewelled is doing my head in,it's way to addictive!!!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I daren't start htings like that...

However, just off to watch another episode of 24....


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Another thing to list.....

Fruit and Nut!!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

pop pies 2 on mind jolt games on ********...its so addictive and if any of my friends beat my score i seem to get very competative  

but im the highest scorer so far


----------

